# Trumark Slingshots - Closed?



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Google's link to "trumark slingshots" says "permanently closed." The phone is not in service. The Colorado Secretary of State lists it in good standing, but its address is a Pak Mail - one of those private postal boxes.

My first slingshot was a Trumark. I enjoy modifying them. I also take great enjoyment in the fact that it is a weapon manufactured in Boulder, CO, the liberal epicenter of the known universe.

Does anyone have any information about this iconic slingshot manufacturer?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The web link works fine for me... www.slingshots.com

Oddly, when I just pasted the link onto the forum post it didn't work. I had to type it to make it work. Not sure why.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Strange. I was able to google it and view the webpage just now. Maybe they had site trouble when you looked earlier?


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Hope they haven't closed. 

The Trumark FS-1 fitted with custom medium tubes is still my favorite 'rock shooter'.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

What Son of the Republic said. I enjoy modifying Trumark WS-1's into golfball launchers and flechette shooters. The wide forks are very forgiving. Adding a piece of wood and some leather or paracord wrap to he handle reduces some of the frame flex.

Slingshots.com is online, but all of the purchase links appear dead.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

All I know, it that is all I used for years after I lost my marksman. I had 3 of them, back then I loved em. Even thought they were better then marksman. Then after many years and many bands, one set broke on the 1st few pulls. I contacted Trumark and told them what happened. They refused to send me a new set, I said don't worry I will never buy another trumark product Agein. Also told him it was at that point I will just start making my oun flats. Then a good by forever, then returned broke bands at store. Lol like they did not want my money.

Since this I have been converting every slinger I find, away from the prosthetic limb wrist rocket.
Sorry for rant, just really was a unbelievable experience. One of the worst customer service experiences ever.
I did tell him he is not winning any new or repeat costumers. Could be one reason, they are out!


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

I've had nothing but excellent experiences with Trumark. After returning from the service I spoke with the owner on the phone, we spoke of the good old days and I had mentioned that my Trumark had been taken from the Arms Room. He had asked for my address, thinking he was going to send out a catalog or just put me on his mailing list I gave it to him and really thought nothing of it. Not long after a box arrives from Trumark, inside there were several slingshots. I called up and he thanked me for my service to this country and wouldn't take a dime. I still think Trumark slingshots are well crafted and an excellent value. I have owned several over the years from them and several other makers. Could they had made a few improvements, yes. Are they fun to shoot? You bet they are!!! Trumark brought up a point in our conversation, he said that he didn't want to make Slingshots so powerful that they would become more heavily regulated, which is a double edged sword to me as I believe they should be powerful enough to ensure accurate shot placement and a quick kill on small game. Overall I feel they represent one of the best values on the market.


----------



## Joshjani (May 19, 2020)

I just tried to order some bands through slingshots.com, and as mentioned earlier the purchase links are dead. I then tried to order by phone, and I first tried to call 1-844-878-6272, which took me to a robocall number offering me Walmart gift cards, auto Care program, Medicare supplement, all sorts of bogus offers. I then tried 1-303-442-1880, which is trumarks number in Boulder, and it's out of service. So either Google is correct and they are permanently closed, or coronavirus has them non essential and closed. At any rate, I can't get any RR-T bands from them.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I thought they were done.I think Google is right.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

smokey mountain knife works used to carry their stuff. up there last week none that i saw.


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

Having Trumark helped to keep other maker's prices in check.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

It would be a bummer if they are gone. So simple and yet so much fun back in the day. I think the image of the kid pulling back the Trumark is perhaps the all time iconic image that captures the essence of shooting a slingshot. The stocking cap showing the crisp fall day, the open fingers on the grip, the look in his eye letting all know he is hitting what he sees.... One of my favorite slingshot images of all time and one that captured my imagination and inspired me when I was a kid.


----------



## Maniac (May 28, 2021)

Very sad indeed. I started my son out with a Trumark when he was still in diapers. Over the last two decades they sold like hotcakes at the Kittery Trading Post and the Indian Hill Trading Post in Moosehead Lake here in Maine. Wide forks, rugged classic design, good bands, reasonably priced. Great old American product that helped form lasting childhood memories for millions of people.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Colorado Secretary of State lists Trumark Manufacturing Co as voluntarily dissolved in 2019. Its web site no longer exists. Trumark slingshots show up on Ebay from time to time - way overpriced.

I wonder what happened to all of the manufacturing equipment?

Saunders continues to sell the SR-7.

https://sausa.com/product/sr-7-wrist-rocket-tubular-slingshot/


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

I still remember long time ago they had a website with really bad service, i hope they have changed.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Classic Slingshot said:


> I still remember long time ago they had a website with really bad service, i hope they have changed.


I guess that Trumark made the ultimate change - it stopped operations several years ago.


----------

